# New 4K TV what replaces our Roamio?



## bbb3o (Sep 15, 2011)

Currently my parents have a Roamio Pro and 4 TiVo Mini A93000
Their main TV (with the Pro connected) just got updated to a 4K OLED. This is the only 4K TV in the house.

My question(s) is: Would it make sense to upgrade that Roamio Pro to an Edge or maybe a Bolt?? (Not sure of the practical difference between the two)

They only use TiVo for cable broadcast stuff, not for streaming (Apple TV for that)

Will the Edge or Bolt work with these older MoCA connected Minis? I know they won’t do 4k; not a problem as no other 4k TVs in the house.

If this works; what would they see in 4K with the Edge or the Bolt?
(BTW, the TiVo menus on the Roamio look so bad on the 4K TV it’s almost embarrassing)

Weaknees has good price on refurb Bolts. Is this preferable to the more expensive Edge?

Thanks to all for any insight.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I would hold on to the Roamio. The Bolt and Edge are not that reliable long term


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

bbb3o said:


> If this works; what would they see in 4K with the Edge or the Bolt?
> (BTW, the TiVo menus on the Roamio look so bad on the 4K TV it's almost embarrassing)


Very few cable programs are broadcast in 4K, so they're not really missing anything.

I have a 4K TV (non OLED) with a Roamio Plus and the TiVo menus look fine to me. Are they using an HDMI cable? What is the Video resolution set to in settings?


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd stay with the Roamio and Minis, as others have said. The new TV probably has far better streaming for 4K material than any TiVo DVR product currently out on the market. And if the TV's capabilities aren't there, Roku, Firestick, TiVo Stream 4K, or any of the other streaming products are really not that expensive and will cover all the bases. The only real issue is ease of use for those who are technically challenged, having to remember which device will bring you which programming, and how to change inputs/sources.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm with the others, the Roamio is a rock solid tank of a DVR that is easily repairable and you will find barely any actual 4K programming, and any app-based 4K streaming is better done on the TV's apps or with a dedicated streaming device.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

bbb3o said:


> Currently my parents have a Roamio Pro and 4 TiVo Mini A93000
> Their main TV (with the Pro connected) just got updated to a 4K OLED. This is the only 4K TV in the house.


Most quality TV's like OLED do a great job at up-converting 1080p to near 4k results. I really don't think you would see all that much difference with a Bolt or Edge especially with cable broadcasting.


----------



## bbb3o (Sep 15, 2011)

Great info from all. Thanks.
We will stick with the Roamio for now. 
Roamio screen resolution was set (to some) 'fixed' resolution. I set it to automatic and it synced up to a proper rez. Menu screens now look great.
As I said, they use TV for all 4K streaming. So I think we're pretty well covered all around.
Thanks again.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

bbb3o said:


> Great info from all. Thanks.
> We will stick with the Roamio for now.
> Roamio screen resolution was set (to some) 'fixed' resolution. I set it to automatic and it synced up to a proper rez. Menu screens now look great.
> As I said, they use TV for all 4K streaming. So I think we're pretty well covered all around.
> Thanks again.


Actually you are probably better off with the fixed resolution. Which would be 1080P (max for Roamio) With auto I think it will be checking each program for it's broadcast resolution which can cause delays (and delays going through menus). I just keep mine on fixed 1080P, for me my receiver up converts to 4K, if you don't use a receiver the TV should do it for you.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah I set mine to fixed 720p because Comcast downrezzes everything to that anyway. Fixed is better to avoid sync delays.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yeah I set mine to fixed 720p because Comcast downrezzes everything to that anyway. Fixed is better to avoid sync delays.


Hmm, awhile back but Comcast still had ONE 1080i around me. The Weather Channel, that's it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Our Roamio looks pretty darn good on our LG 4k TV. It's not as nice as true 4k but I can say our TiVo has never looked better. About the only way they can upgrade their Picture Quality to 4k for Network TV is to get the Peacock, Paramount, and Hulu Apps and stream the Major Networks that way.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> Hmm, awhile back but Comcast still had ONE 1080i around me. The Weather Channel, that's it.


Same here for a while, then they converted it a couple of years ago. There's no 1080i left here.


----------

